# 2007-2008 SE-R with CVT MPG?



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

OK, I wanted to buy a 2008 Sentra SE-R with a CVT. However, my fiancee said it was too boy racer looking and didn't fit me since i'm 36. I ended up getting a brand new 2007 Mazdaspeed6 because she liked the look more. The thing is stupid fast, but I really wanted an auto. I was just wondering, what type of mileage are you guys getting in your SE-Rs with CVT transmissions? Road and Track said they were averaging 22.5 MPG in their long-term test SE-R. I get about 21.5-22 with my speed6. Anyways, just wondering what kind of MPG you guys are getting. Thanks!


----------



## never (Aug 26, 2008)

My wife's 2008 SER (w/ CVT) is reading 7.9L/100km which is just under 30mpg. About 90% of her driving is city.


----------



## Craziresi (Oct 20, 2008)

I have the S model Sentra with CVT and get 32 mpg.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

My SeR gets 30mpg on regular fuel
and I'm 50


----------



## Bearishly4u (Sep 27, 2007)

My 07 SER CVT is my daily driver and I get about 25-27 in mixed driving. On a trip recently I got 33mpg.


----------

